# Our first and last VW



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Our first and last VW (very long post)*

Summer 2001, my wife and I placed an order for a 2002 Jetta Wagon 1.8T 5-speed. We waited about three months for it to be built in Wolfsburg and delivered to us. It was one of the first Wagons with this engine. We loved it. The fit and finish are superb. It's sporty and responsive enough for my tastes, though my wife is the primary driver. My 6- and 8-year-year old children are the usual passengers. It came only with a cassette deck although we were expecting a CD player. I was able to convince VW and our dealer to install a CD changer for $80.
Everything was great for awhile. We had no complaints with the car. I took it into the dealer for it's first service at 5000 miles. At about 10,000 miles, the problems started. That's when an ignition coil failed the first time...
Car started running very rough as my wife drove to work. She pulled over and waited with the kids after calling roadside assitance. We had it towed to a different dealer that is closer to our home. They replaced an ignition coil and sent us on our way. Over the next few months, it was towed in three more times. It was only after all the coils had been replaced (some more than once) that we received the recall notice from VW. Customer service subsequently mailed and called to apologize and also sent us a token $100.
Even after all that, we were still relatively happy with the Jetta. Things happen. A manufacturer gets a batch of bad parts from their supplier. It's not unheard of. VW should have been more proactive about acknowledging and fixing the problem, but overall we were not overly displeased with the situation. That's not to say we forgot about it.
Fast forward to last week. The car's now a little more than two years old with 34,600 miles. My wife drives away one morning and the car dies on her a half mile from home. Clutch pedal is down to the floor and stuck there. Car will not go into any forward gear. We again call VW roadside assitance for yet another tow. A few hours later the dealer calls to say the clutch is worn. As a "normal wear and tear" part, it's not covered beyond 12 months/12,000 miles, powertrain warranty be damned. Needs new clutch plate, pressure plate, and throw out bearing. Cost is going to be about $900. I call around to some mechanics I know and doesn't look like I can save a hell of a lot of money by going outside the dealer.
I visit the service department to state that I simply do not believe a clutch can wear out at less than 35,000 miles unless it's defective. They're equally adamant that's it is worn out (even though nothing has yet been disassembled). The service rep admits he has never seen a clutch fail this early. I call VW a couple of times to insist that the clutch cannot be worn so soon, but they will not budge. "The decision has been made" is what one phone rep tells me. I've come to realize that these people are just a third party company and they've been instructed not to give in to any customer demands.
Now they've got me with my back against the wall. My options are few. I call the service department back and give them the go-ahead to repair the clutch. I instruct the rep that I want to have the replaced parts returned to me. My plan is to then get expert advice from another mechanic as to why the clutch failed. If it's not normal wear and tear, I'll pursue it in small claims court.
A few days later, a Friday, they call to say the car is ready. I drive there in our other vehicle with my wife and kids. At the service department, they say I can't have the removed parts because they carry a core charge. To hell with that, I'll pay the core charges, but I want those parts. They tally up the total and I put the $1017 on a credit card.
I drive away as my wife follows. I notice that each time I step on the clutch pedal, it gets closer and closer to the floor. About two miles down the road, there's a red light. As I step on the pedal to downshift, it stays to the floor. I cannot shift and have to coast into an adjacent parking lot. THIS IS EXACTLY THE PROBLEM I JUST PAID A THOUSAND DOLLARS TO REPAIR.
Of course, I immediately call the dealer. I explain that I work nights and have to go to work. He's very apologetic and tells me to leave the key over the visor and he'll send a tow truck right away. I take my family home and proceed to work, but at the last minute, decide I better verify the car has been towed. It hasn't. This is about 90 minutes after it died. I wait another half hour while calling every phone number at the dealer. It's Friday night; they've gone home. I call roadside assistance yet again. I've never been angrier in my life; it's probably for the best that no one was at the dealer.
The next call I get is Monday afternoon to say the car is ready. They allegedly forgot to bleed the master cylinder. No apology, no mea culpa. I pick up the car without discussion and very carefully drive home. Car seems fine and there's been no problem since. I call the general manager to tell him I will be in Tuesday to speak with him. The next day I have a rather sprited discussion with him and the service manager. Even though the car failed with the EXACT SAME PROBLEM immediately after the clutch was replaced, they insist the clutch was indeed worn. The service manager confesses that VW is very strict about transmission repairs and will not cover the cost.
I tell them I will be in contact with my credit card company to dispute the $1017 charge. They're both adamant that the repair was done and it's not fair that I should deny them payment. The service manager goes so far as to say that my credit card company would side with them. Also they don't want to see this go to court. My reply is that I have all the service records and the sequence of events is amply clear. They're right about court; they'd lose. When I leave, they're fully aware of my intentions.
The service manager calls me one hour later. He spoke with the regional VW rep. They've decided to treat the repairs as warranty service. When I return the old parts to them, they will credit my account. I do so and they follow through. Thank you very much.
VW customer relations also calls me later that day to check if I'm satisfied with the resolution of this problem. I tell her I am satisfied with the resolution but not that it occurred in the first place. Furthermore, we are thoroughly displeased with the car. It's wholly unreliable and my wife no longer feels confident that she'll reach her destination when she drives away.
Here's a summary of its problems:
13 service visits, 5 scheduled maintenance, others emergency service
Towed 5 times, left my wife and children stranded three times
4 visits for faulty ignition coils
Entire clutch assembly replaced unnecessarily
We feel that VW doesn't care to provide real customer service, but simply the appearance of such. Having phone operators who are trained to apologize profusely yet have no authority to offer real remedies does not qualify as outstanding customer service. VW announced their improved 4yr/50,000 mile powertrain warranty, but the much more limited "wear and tear" exclusion is hidden in the fine print.
In our time together, my wife and I have bought seven cars new. All but two had manual transmissions. All but one were Japanese. We tend to keep them five to six years and about 100,000 miles. I've never had to replace a clutch. I've never had a repair that cost more than $500.
We will never buy a VW again. Hello, Honda.


_Modified by CM1 at 1:09 AM 11-22-2003_


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Seems like a lot of people have quality + Customer Service problems with VW. 
Honda definately is reliable for quality (my parents have owned 3), not sure how the customer service is; but generally not needed.
Luckily I have an older Golf so hopefully it won't be as bad as newer VWs :\
Good luck!


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Troike)*

ive read and heard just as many complaints about honda reliability and service as vw or any other automotive manufacturer, besides that i have many friends who have mk4 jettas and golfs that havent had any complaints so i really disslike people talking down vw reliability when it isnt really that bad although i am not saying the above post about the jetta wagon isnt right for being unhappy just quit with the name calling of vw reliability and service, it seems whenever someone has a vw problem they quickly point to poor quality or lack of reliability and go straight to honda well sorry but honda isnt as good as everyone says although i will admit they are nice and good cars, but what would you rather have airbags going off for no aparent reason, unwanted acceleration,steering column vibration(that honda service says is normal














) or coilbacks and a clutch? the above honda problems are from honda customers and friends who have hondas


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

I haven't resorted to name calling. I'm simply outlining what my experience has been. I've also owned two Hondas and am on my third Nissan (with an Infiniti nameplate) and they've all been rock solid well into 6-digit mileage.
Of course, it's possible that I had incredibly good luck with the particular Japanese cars I've bought and incredibly bad luck with my VW. All manufacturers have problems at times. But when I weigh my problems against those of others, I see no reason to own another VW.
http://consumeraffairs.org/aut....html
http://autos.yahoo.com/consume....html


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

No, I think Honda's are flimshy junk, but I do have to wonder, lots of people seem to want to leave VW for them. Sorry about the car, sounds like you wanted to kick VWOA in the bag for that, I probably would have drove the damn car through their dealership windows, and spit on its grave. Really ****ty. Oh, well, good luck with the Honda!


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Beyond coil packs, window regulators, and MAFs(all of wich are now either recalled or on extended warranty) VW reliability isn't too far off the mark. 
VW service is crap though.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (CM1)*

I think you have every right to be unhappy with the way the situation unfolded with your car. It's proof that VW has no clue how to create a quality customer experience with their cars. That you had to have the car in the shop four seperate times for coil packs, is ridiculous. They should have changed them all at once since they knew there were problems with them. 
They should have been very apologetic that you had clutch problems at such low mileage, and they should have covered the repair right away without telling some ridiculous thing like the clutch is worn out. Besides, if the pedal went to the floor that isn't a worn out clutch. It's a problem with the hydraulic clutch actuation system. 
The shame of it, is that the main VW components, tranny, engine, body shell, interior, etc, are all much more durable than those of most of the competitors. It's just failures of silly components that make the cars appear to have questionable durability.
So I understand your frustration. I am a big VW fan, but I think until VW changes their quality control and customer service attitude, their cars are going to remain a somewhat shaky choice when it comes to trouble free motoring.


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (D Clymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_I think you have every right to be unhappy with the way the situation unfolded with your car. It's proof that VW has no clue how to create a quality customer experience with their cars. That you had to have the car in the shop four seperate times for coil packs, is ridiculous. They should have changed them all at once since they knew there were problems with them. 
They should have been very apologetic that you had clutch problems at such low mileage, and they should have covered the repair right away without telling some ridiculous thing like the clutch is worn out. Besides, if the pedal went to the floor that isn't a worn out clutch. It's a problem with the hydraulic clutch actuation system. 
The shame of it, is that the main VW components, tranny, engine, body shell, interior, etc, are all much more durable than those of most of the competitors. It's just failures of silly components that make the cars appear to have questionable durability.
So I understand your frustration. I am a big VW fan, but I think until VW changes their quality control and customer service attitude, their cars are going to remain a somewhat shaky choice when it comes to trouble free motoring.

i agree 100% 
also CMI i wasnt trying to rag on you or anything i understand your frustrations but i just wanted to state that honda quality from reports ive read and people ive talked to that own hondas isnt that good either but i have heard complaints about service and reliability from all manufacturers


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

i'm sorry to hear about that. i probably never would expect that out of a pretty new vw. and i do think u have every right to be upset. first of all u had VERY bad luck with your vw, and u didn't get very good service either. but, u can always give vw another chance (u probably won't though after hearing your experience), i mean, there are other dealerships, with more helpful people there, maybe. and not all vws are going to be junk when u buy them, a lot will most likely be great performing vehicles. but i don't think you're mostly talking about quality, because MOST vws have VERY good quality ( 'cause all people i know haven't really had bad problems with there vw.) i think u r talking more about their service, it sounds to me like u had terrible service. but taking a honda over a volkswagen? i wouldn't do that, they're fine cars and everything but i'd take a vw over a honda any day. what i'm saying is, give vw another chance, why not? if u do give them another chance and go through the same experience again, that would be plain freaky. good luck, even if u don't give vw another chance. is it mostly about their service?


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Our first and last VW (vwdude53)*

Yes, it is mainly about the service. This is my wife's car. She uses it to transport herself and my children. My daily driver is an Infiniti G35 and I drive it hard. If my car breaks down alongside the road, it's possibly my fault and I'm the only one at risk. 
The *family* car, however needs to be reliable. If the car is hobbling down the highway at 40 mph because it's only firing on three cylinders or coasting along the shoulder because the clutch is stuck, my family is at risk. Volkswagen is responsible for assuring me it won't happen again. They've failed to do so time and time again.
I will no longer risk my family's safety just to give VW another chance. I'm rather ashamed that I let go on as long as I did.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Good don't buy another one then. It's your money and your choice, and if your unpleased about VW, then they can shove it, and you can give someone else your money. That's what car buying is all about isn't it? You weren't impressed, when in fact, you should have been for what you paid. Let them lose your business.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

i won't disagree, u had an awful experience with vw i'm not really surprised either (i've heard a lot from other people about vws bad service to their customers), we have gone through at least 3 vws and kept them for at least over 100,000 miles and have ran like tops after that even, we didn't have any big problems with ours. the only biggest problem with our vws is getting a new catylatic converter (which happens to almost every car after about 100,000 miles.) as for our nearest dealership, they give us pretty good service when we need a problem fixed, and they do a good job. so as u can see, it's kind of a different story for us. anyway, good luck!










_Modified by vwdude53 at 2:03 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Yea us too, we found a mechanic who speciallizes in VW, so were not stuck dealing with the DEVIL. I mean Dealer. HA. My mistake..


----------



## CDN Wolfsburg (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (92jettaturbodiesel)*

What a horrible story, glad to see you handled it so well. I *WOULD* have been through the window. You couldn't have handled yourself better. Thats what it's all about - you didn't threaten with unreasonable actions and they responded the way they should have in the first place. Sucks that we have to put the screws to them sometimes.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now have a couple beers and never return to that stealership again. Good job


----------



## a701440 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (CDN Wolfsburg)*

Well, this is typical...
1.8T clutch is weak to begin with and when you drive heavier wagon with several people most of the time... it is asking for trouble... 
My last Honda clutch was still original when I traded it at 160,000 miles.


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

The clutch did not fail.


----------



## GTI2pointSLOW (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (CM1)*

I totally agree with the first/last VW attitude. I think my VW is my 12th car, and I have NEVER been stranded on the side of the road as many times as I have with my GTI, and almost every instance involved incliment weather of some sort.
For the person who thinks Honda's are flimsy junk.. Honestly, have you ever driven a newer(90+) one? My family was a honda family for a long time. In 1997, all my driving siblings, both parents and myself all had hondas, and we had almost every model. 2 civics, an accord, a passport, and a prelude. We never had to go to the dealer for anything, so I couldnt tell you what thier service experience is like, but I think thats a good thing. Over the years, we've all traded for something else (excpet for one brother who still has his civic), and we all miss them terribly (except for the other brother with a BMW), and will probably end up with them
Everyone has and is entitled to thier own opinion. Mine is that there is better bang for your buck, and it's nothing that VW can offer me.


----------



## mayte (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

"just quit with the name calling of vw reliability and service, "
WHY ? When Consumer Reports puts VW dealers at or near the bottom of the list for customer satisfaction ! Honda has problems too BUT they do something about it ! VW stonewalls and blames the customer . I've had 4 VW's in the last 20 years and I like my Passat but its my LAST VW .


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (GTI2pointSLOW)*

i got news for u, i've read this from quite a few magazines, Hondas are OK cars, but they have pretty much the most dullest engines ever. my friend's mom use to have one with a V6, and it was very dull and unreliable (i know, i know, not all hondas r going to have bad performing engines.) they got rid of it soon after they got it, it was also almost impossible to start in the winter ( before the honda they had a rabbit gti, even THAT thing was easier to start in the winter!) well, in my OPINION, hondas aren't as great as volkswagens. and i know a lot of people who have vws and not having one problem with it. so stop with this: "volkswagens are junk" thing. even if u aren't saying vws r junk, it sure is sounding like it.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdude53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude53* »_i got news for u, i've read this from quite a few magazines, Hondas are OK cars, but they have pretty much the most dullest engines ever. my friend's mom use to have one with a V6, and it was very dull and unreliable (i know, i know, not all hondas r going to have bad performing engines.) 

vwdude53...I've got news for you and I didn't read this in a magazine, I've lived the experiences of Honda vs VW personally for 20 yrs now. The poster is talking about basic family transportation for the wife and kids. Who cares about dull engines when it starts up everytime and the TCO is significantly less than any VW product. I too was very pissed at VW 11-12 yrs ago and just recently returned to the fold with a brand new GTI 20AE. I also have a 2001 Odyssey EX for the wife and kids...that I bought brand new. I trust the Honda at 55K miles to be more reliable than my 03 GTI w/ 4K miles. The VW already rattles and squeaks more than the well-used van.
I've owned 4 VW's and 3 Hondas. Sure the VW's are more fun to drive but for the wife and kids I'll put them in a Honda 100% of the time!


----------



## epmathis (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

Sorry about your problems, CM1. I can't blame you for leaving the fold after so many problems. I think VW's customer service/dealership problems are mostly to blame, and the company definitely needs to get its act together! Luckily, I have a great dealer and service department, and aside from a few infrequent, minor problems here and there, I've had great experiences with all my VWs. And despite the high mileage and rough roads I subject the cars to, each one has been rattle-free, so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by epmathis at 9:18 PM 11-24-2003_


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

The saddest part is that my wife now prefers to drive our old POS Ford minivan (92,000 miles) over the Jetta. We bought the Jetta to replace the van which then became my Home Depot hauler. Now the van's her daily driver.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (tbvvw)*

me saying hondas r ok is my opinion, i just read in magazines that hondas have dull engines (which was pretty pointless to say i have to admit.) it sounds like u r saying that vws aren't good enough to be a decent family car. all vws are different, if u have a rattling and squeaking vw, that doesn't mean all of them are going to be! a vw can be a great family car for your wife and kids (u probably already know that.) i'm not saying hondas can't, but i think vw makes great family cars. just because of one vw doesn't mean they're all the same, the same with honda, honda and vw has their down sides in their own way. i hope u don't think i'm trying to offend u, 'cause i'm not. anyway...cars r cars, they're all machines that r bound to have problems here and there... 


_Modified by vwdude53 at 12:24 PM 11-25-2003_


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwdude53)*

I'm on the fence with this situation. To me the coil pack problems would have infuriated me more than anything else. This was apparently a problem with the design of the coil pack which should have been caught well before the car left the factory. So I can totally sympathize with you situation. Though, they did give you some form of compensation, which is a decent thing to do.
The clutch deal is a little more shadey. Everytime someone comes on here and complains about premature clutch wear, I have to wonder how they drive their car. Does the person ride the clutch or do they use too much clutch when they go from a stop. Or is the clutch really a problem. I've only heard a couple of bad MKIV clutch stories. I'm inclined to beleive the problem was more to innapropiate use than a faulty product. I'm not talking about racing here, I'm talking about not knowing the proper way to use a clutch to ensure long life. So I really can't sympathize with you on that point, since I have no clue how your wife really drives. In my experience, most women I know aren't car people, and really don't think about car type stuff. Anyway, YOU actually got out of paying a bill that was over $1k and you are complaining! I don't care who you are dealing with, no car company is going to cover wear and tear items (clutch, tires, brakes, etc), especially one that is two years old with almost 35k miles. 
SO you've had two major situations with VW and they have either payed off the entire bill or tried to sooth your pain with a small amount of compensation. Maybe I'm missing something, but I really don't feel sorry for you, nor do I think your car is a lemon. 


_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 3:32 PM 11-25-2003_


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_I'm on the fence with this situation. To me the coil pack problems would have infuriated me more than anything else. This was apparently a problem with the design of the coil pack which should have been caught well before the car left the factory. So I can totally sympathize with you situation. Though, they did give you some form of compensation, which is a decent thing to do.
The clutch deal is a little more shadey. Everytime someone comes on here and complains about premature clutch wear, I have to wonder how they drive their car. Does the person ride the clutch or do they use too much clutch when they go from a stop. Or is the clutch really a problem. I've only heard a couple of bad MKIV clutch stories. I'm inclined to beleive the problem was more to innapropiate use than a faulty product. I'm not talking about racing here, I'm talking about not knowing the proper way to use a clutch to ensure long life. So I really can't sympathize with you on that point, since I have no clue how your wife really drives. In my experience, most women I know aren't car people, and really don't think about car type stuff. Anyway, YOU actually got out of paying a bill that was over $1k and you are complaining! I don't care who you are dealing with, no car company is going to cover wear and tear items (clutch, tires, brakes, etc), especially one that is two years old with almost 35k miles. 
SO you've had two major situations with VW and they have either payed off the entire bill or tried to sooth your pain with a small amount of compensation. Maybe I'm missing something, but I really don't feel sorry for you, nor do I think your car is a lemon. 

_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 3:32 PM 11-25-2003_
 huuuhhh?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwdude53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude53* »_ huuuhhh?









What to be confused about. There person came here and told us he had coil pack problems and clutch problems, I responded to these based on what was said in the story. He then said that he would never buy another VW again, primarily based on the clutch issue, which could either be due to bad use or bad product. In any event, VW eventually took steps to remedy both situations. 


_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 4:12 PM 11-25-2003_


----------



## FLMan (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (CM1)*

It sounds to me like what you are saying is,"The Dealer put in a new clutch for nothing, all they had to do to begin with is bleed the system." That would sound right if the clutch is to the floor and not releasing.
Well I like my VDub. Good luck with your next new car.


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

You certainly are missing something. You've completely failed to comprehend my major complaint: The dealer told VW the clutch was worn. I was forced to pay for it. It then become blatantly obvious that the clutch was fine.
The car failed with the clutch pedal to the floor. The dealer replaced the entire clutch assembly. The car immediately failed again with *exactly the same problem*. Ergo, the clutch was not bad.
My wife has 15 years experience driving manual transmissions. I have 17. The clutch was not worn. I had the parts in my possession. It was NOT normal wear and tear.
I did not get out of paying the bill, as you put it; I had to force my case. I had a dozen conversations with VW customer service, the dealer service manager, and the general manager. None of them were going to budge. What they didn't realize is that I'm not the type to roll over and play dead. Only when it became obvious to them that the evidence was against them, did they reimburse me.
How many people do you think face similar situations and are either unaware that they've been scammed or don't want to expend the energy to fight it?
So, yes, you did miss something. I never stated that my car is a lemon, but it has endured excessive service visits. Then, to add injury to insult, the dealer and VW colluded to rip me off.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

This post became sorta an argument. CM1 is just trying to say he got screwed, but everyones arguing over Honda vs VW! lol. I love the vortex...


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

i didn't say "huuuhhh?







" because i didn't understand what u said. just forget about that dumb post that i posted.


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

if you really had 13 visits,,it would be deemed a lemon,,doyou have that law in your state,,also sounds more of a shady vw dealer to me then blaming all of vw,,there is a lemon in every car manufacture you can be sure of it,,$#!t happens,,you got a lemon and should have been giving a new jetta wagon,,im sorry to hear about your experiance but when i bought my gti this unsactioned vw dealer tried selling me the $300 cd player they offer for 600 again ill blame that dealer,,,


----------



## DavidMarc (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

sorry to hear about your experience. all cars can (and do) have problems. it seems that VW owners (and particularly ex-owners) are a tad more vocal in their complaints than most.








as for me, i will continue my anti-status trend of continuing to patronize VW (despite their attempt at being a status brand).


----------



## ReallyBrokesWagen (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

OkOKOk...
You bought a car, GROUND the sales guy into an $80.00 cd changer (you probably paid for it in full on the back end), You had the standard coil problem (by the way...the car IS drivable, just doesnt take off quickly running on 3 cylinders-No need to be "stranded" with children on the side of the road.) If the bad coils damage the Cat converter, guess what?? They cover it under warranty.
Yes-the dealer should have replaced the rest of the coils when the SECOND coil failed (shame on them). Your dealer does sound a bit confused. As far as the clutch issue, I have seen VW clutches wear out in 12k- I have also seen VW step up to the plate after the 12/12 warranty is over (squeaky squeaky wheels...)
The fact that the manufacturer backed YOU up, is a great reason to stay with THE MANUFACTURER. The fact that your dealer sucks..well, that is why there is on in almost every town-THAT IS YOUR CHOICE. Yeah the car has issues, ALL cars have issues. How the manufacturer solves customer issues says a lot.
So basically, sorry to hear that your dealer sux.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING & ENJOY YOUR HONDA


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (CM1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CM1* »_ It then become blatantly obvious that the clutch was fine.

The clutch was not worn. I had the parts in my possession. 

That's just it, you had the parts in your possession. You said you were going to have an indy mechanic look at the parts. Did you? How do you know that some other part of the clutch didn't break and cause damage to something dealing with the clutch. I mean it does seem like an odd coincidence, but I know when the cltuch in my jetta went to the floor, it wasn't the cable, but some piece inside the tranny dust cap that cracked (I saw the piece with my own eyes).
Did the clutch feel or act weird leading up to the complete failure? If it was me, and I was absolutely positive that they screwed me on such a huge bill, I would have at least filed a complaint with the BBB and gone to a lawyer. Dirty dealers need to be weeded out, regardless if they are VW dealers or not.


----------



## boilerman (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

Can't say I blame you for dumping your dub asap. I've been back to the dealer 6 times, towed in once. Although I have yet to be screwed by the dealer, I'm beginning to lose confidence in my Jetta. I really do enjoy the car when it is running properly, but the inconvience factor of having to go to the dealer, arrange for someone to pick me up etc is getting rather old. 
Good luck with your new ride.


----------



## V-dbl-U (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (boilerman)*

Its to bad that VW is shunning its customers, I too have had similar issues.
The reason why I got new VW was because my 88 jetta wouldnt die, big mistake I will NEVER EVER buy a new VW. I hope it all works out for you man, and I hope VW gets their crap together.


----------



## SleeperCarat (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (V-dbl-U)*

My VW put me in the poor house. When a Volkswagen breaks u better find god first, or have a fat bank account. Thats all i gotta say on that subject. I have never been impressed with VW America, its dealers especially. I would never buy a new VW.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Our first and last VW (V-dbl-U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dbl-U* »_Its to bad that VW is shunning its customers, I too have had similar issues.
The reason why I got new VW was because my 88 jetta wouldnt die, big mistake I will NEVER EVER buy a new VW. I hope it all works out for you man, and I hope VW gets their crap together.

Same thing here my 86 Scirocco is a bullet proof tank at 160,000 miles, still blows ice cold A/C on its original compressor. My 98 jetta with a year old power steering pump is starting to leak again. Its also had a new steering rack, new a/c compressor, window regulator, and new timing chains, all under warranty thank goodness. I got my eyes on a lexus IS300 as my next car.
Conversly my dad had a 99 Accord with a hesitation after it switched to second gear that nobody could figure out. He's got a 2002 Passat that has been problem free.


----------



## Al Friedman (Mar 23, 2000)

So, was the clutch pressure plate worn out or not?


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

No.


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (CM1)*

Hypothetical question: If you were to experience similar problems with one of your Japanese makes, would you refuse to buy another? 
From the information you listed, I can understand your frustration. But to condemn the VW brand for one bad experience is a hasty deciscion. I've never had anything other than quality from Volkswagen. I've also worked at 2 dealerships and I can tell you that neither one of them would have given you such poor customer service. Look for another dealership. There really is a difference.


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

It's been more than "one bad experience". The car has been out of service for unscheduled maintenance 8 times in 2 years.
In this latest incident, VW sided with the service department though I strongly protested their analysis of the problem. I was told "The decision has been made" and I would have to cover the cost myself. Translation: Screw you.
Would I refuse to buy another Japanese make under similar circumstances? Absolutely.


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (CM1)*

Then get ready for eventual disappointment because ALL manufacturers put an occasional car that turns out to be subpar.
When I say, "one bad experience", I mean one car. What if you were to go to another VW dealership and trade your Jetta in? If the next VW you bought were to have problems, then that would be multiple bad experiences and a reason to "give up" on the brand.

I've owned nothing but VW the last 10 years and I've never had a problem with product or service. Meanwhile, some members of my family have had MANY problems with other makes. What does it all mean? I don't know.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (vwheimlich2001)*

Odd as it may be, on two seperate occasions this week, I saw two different New Nissan Altimas on the sid of the road broken down. Wonder what problem they are having, coil packs maybe?


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (SleeperCarat)*

That statement makes no sense. Old VW, new VW, what's the difference? If the comany is incapable of building a quality automobile now, they were in the past also. I used to have that kind of mentallity. I was an air-cooled ONLY man. I swore that anything Volkswagen made after the original Bug was inferior. As time went on I discovered that finding QUALITY replacement parts for my car was getting harder and harder to find. The aftermarket suppliers' parts were iffy at best, especially the Mexican-made carbeurators which have a high failure rate. And I didn't have the desire to dig through salvage yards for parts that may or may not have been there the next time I needed them. So I went out and bought my current VW, a 2001 GLS. Boy, did I have a change in attitude! This car is without a doubt, the best VW that I've ever owned. The quality is equivalent to anything that I've owned in the past. Never had a problem so far. Oh, and remember new VWs become old VWs so you might as well buy them when they're new so you can maintain them properly and avoid a previous owner's mistakes.

_Modified by vwheimlich2001 at 4:23 AM 12-2-2003_


_Modified by vwheimlich2001 at 4:25 AM 12-2-2003_


----------



## Joe Cole (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (CM1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CM1* »_ Ergo, the clutch was not bad.
Then, to add injury to insult, the dealer and VW colluded to rip me off.

I have a hard time believing that VW colluded to rip you off. There is no doubt that your dealer sucks. But to think that a multi national colluded with a dealer to get out a $1k bill....come on.
My heart goes out to you. My first car was a Tercel SR5, and as much as I loved that car, it had soooo many problems. It always let me down....and the frame just gave out while I was driving on an elvated highway with no medians.
Toyota...yeah. Believe it.
Bottomline, all cars are a waste of money, but we drive 'em anyways.
Silly side note, every time I hear someone say "ERGO", I have to roll my eyes. It has become the new pretentious word.







I guess we can stop saying "be it" now.


----------



## VR6 Master (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

i read your story about your jetta. dude i am so sorry. i have had 8 water cooled VWs in the past. i only bought one brand new. the warranty was the biggest nightmare of my life. i feel that they ripped me off so many times. i think taking the old clutch parts was the smartest thing you did... man i can't tell you the frustration i have been though.....but let me say that i have a BMW M3 now. it’s the same story i don't even bother taking the car to the dealer ship i found a good BMW specialist. the money i save going to him. i could buy a house with... BMW wants $250 just for an oil change...... the explanation special mystery oil for BMW..... i put Mobil 1.......sorry to say this but i have learn to just bend over if i go to the dealership. so i don't go.....


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

Your experience (as others too) is strictly related to the dealer you've been dealing with. We've had our Jetta(the first new VW in the family) for a year now and we had two problems with it that did not left us stranded, it was a slow coolant leak that turned on the low coolant level licht and a check engine light. Both broblems were fixed no questions asked and very fast- about 1-2 hrs each by our dealer. However i am working with Nissan and Toyota owners that had worse problems with their new cars then we did with our Jetta (the Passat is trouble free so far), i think it's normal, cars are not made by God. I also believe that it's all in the attitude of the person/dealer you're dealing with and so far our experience was pretty pleasant with VW and we'll gladly buy again from the same dealer.
Too bad that not all the dealers are appreciating your business http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DieselLover (May 17, 2002)

Here are two different VW situations.
1. My friend has a 1999 Passat wagon, 1.8T, automatic tranny. He has put on it over 100,000 miles with any problems endemic to the car. No coilpacl problems. Would he buy another? Probably.
2. Yesterday I met at the service department a man with a 2002 Passat W8. Got a great deal, paid about the same as the V6 4motion. Problem is that he has been back four times with the same problem, electrical system keeps killing the headlights. Has also had coil pack problems. Loves driving the car, but will not buy another VW. Plans to go back to Japanese cars.
Two people with very different experiences. Odds are that the W8 person's experiences will kill more sales than the 18T will generate.
Stuart


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

Latest update:
It was snowing today. The snow tires for my main car haven't arrived so I decided to drive the Jetta to work.
A mile from my house, clutch pedal went to the floor. Stuck in first. *Same problem, third occurrence*. Had it towed to a different dealer...


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (CM1)*

Got good insurance, drive it off a cliff and get another one.
Sounds like you got a lemon, In California they get 4 tries to fix a problem then they must buy it back ( lemon law )
Charlie


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Our first and last VW (boilerman)*

I've had 6 VW's, NEVER been stranded. My 98'VR6 is STILL on it's original clutch...at 147,000 miles. the original brakes where changed out at 122,000 miles!!! can't drive automatics, going along for the roll, it's not driving a car. Infiniti is not a Japanese car, it's FRENCH Le Nissan 44% owned by Renault...viva Le VW.


----------



## RUSH Geddy Alex Neil (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

CM1, I am with you 100%! I have had a love/hate relationship with VW's myself over the years, having owned a few. On the one hand, I love their handling and ergonomics, while on the other hand, I abhor the bad luck i've had with some. As an example, my 1986 GTI, which I purchased new, almost killed me. I was driving along at about 40,000 miles or so, when all of a sudden, I heard a loud metallic grinding sound, and the car vibrated excessively! For a few seconds, braking wasn't feasible, because the car was skidding to the side of the road, and I thought I was going to hit a telephone pole!!!! What ended up happening, in short, is that some 'spider gear' or 'planetary gear' came loose inside my transmission case!!!!!! Despite this outrageous malfunction (to a car I drove normally and that was NOT modded in any way), and despite religious oil changes and maintenance, VWoA gave me a lot of crap about covering repairs, and I had to argue all the way to the top (a regional manager of operations) to get it repaired at no charge. Eventually, a VW engineer from Germany came to NJ to check the problem out, and they finally decided to cover the costs of a new tranny. Problem is that even after they installed a new tranny, the car never felt and drove the same. I had noises emanating from the tranny, the car shook and made all kinds of new noises, and other problems arose. I became so disheartened that I stopped driving it, and further discussions and arguments with VWoA, came to nothing. The car just sat in my driveway for over two years, with VW not wanting to look at the noises my new tranny was making, so I let the car rot. I was a young person starting out in life back then, and did not have money for lawyers, etc. Besides, my health challenges precluded me from further stressing myself out about the car, so I took a major loss when I sold the car, in otherwise almost mint condition externally and internally, for about $900 with about 45K miles on it. Of course I sold it 'as is' and I guess the person who bought it from me was a mechanic, and planned on working on the tranny. I never found out what happened to the car subsequent to my troubles with it. In any case, despite my problems, up until the tranny defect, I absolutely LOVED that car! I loved the way it drove, the way it handled, the way it looked, etc. Fortunately, in future years, I decided to give VW another 2 chances, and my 1995 Golf and my 2003 GTI, so far, have been very reliable. Knock on my transmission case, er, I mean wood!
I applaud your diligence with VWoA in pursuing what you feel is right regarding your consumer rights. It is, however, deplorable and unfortunate, that in many cases (including mine back then), VW puts us 'through the ringer' with their often abhorrent customer service treatment (or should I say, lack thereof). Keep on 'fighting the good fight'. And try not to stress out too much over this.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Our first and last VW (boilerman)*

After 6 VW's starting in 86'...I have NEVER been stranded, never had to tow in a car VW is the ONLY cars I'll buy. My latest is 98 Jetta GLX VR6..147,000 mostly highway..origianl clutch still, just oen set of brake pads at 122,000 Origianl rotors etc, excellent car. comfortable leather sport seats...5 speed. Handles like it's on rails most of the time.


----------



## VeeDub97 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

I can't say I blame you for feeling the way you do. I think that VW's customer service, and maintenance programs stink. I have had issues before with VWoA and was treated horribly. 
I think that corps such as Honda do so well and have vehicles that have such durability is because of their servicing program. I have had a honda and come from a honda family. No other car manufacture has it layed out better. Your average honda goes in EVERY 10,000 for a servicing of fluids, and tune up parts. It's also not like Honda's are not like every other car. My buddy a honda tech said a few months ago that the average new honda model is carrying at least 4 minor re-calls. Cars are cars 3 - 5 years of R&D and the engeneers still mess stuff up (their human)... 
BTW... when buying a dub always get the extended warentee...


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Our first and last VW (boilerman)*

My HONDA lawnmower has developed a massive oil leak from the pan gasket, the mower is 14 years old...for $700 new it should last forever............cus' it's a HONDA...actually the POWER Equipment have a speced lifetime to the small engines, mine is long past it's due date, the thing held up well, I have a new gasket, ready to rip the motor apart, now that it's SNOW time...I've been in soem pretty ratty Hodnas..they tell me, I never did anythign to this car it keeps going, yeah, I can tell, nothing has ever been done,. All things wear out, don't matter who makes it..even people, and they fix themselves


----------



## xThe_Prof (Sep 6, 2003)

*Not much I can say..*

Such a bummer... Volkswagen's can drive you to drink. I know this first hand. My family has owned VW's for over 40 years. 
I have a '96 that went to dealer 7 times to have a an A/C electrical malady fixed. Finally, the regional rep took known good electrical A/C switches from his demo and swapped them with the ones in my car. After that it has worked flawlessly. While trying to get the A/C fixed, the 5-Spd tranny also died, while I was on vacation. Apparently, this was not an uncommon problem with '96 Jetta. I flipped, I wrote a long letter to VW, detailing exactly what had happened. The letter was also CC'ed to the State Attorney General, Bureau of Consumer Affairs, along with the owners of every dealership my car had been to. VW compensated me for my rental car expenses and extended my bumper to bumper to 3/36000 from the original 2/24000 and I got them to pony up for the 30,000 mile service. Never had the car strand me since the tranny died. It runs like a champ.
My wife's 02 Jetta Wagon has had (knock on wood) zero warranty issues after 2 years and 35k miles. Not so much as light bulb has failed. 
I think the car you have is the exception not rule, but the dealers make all the difference. Good VW dealers can be hard to find. I know, I have had my car worked on by 5 different dealers in 3 states. 
I if I was driving the Jetta you have, I might swear off VW too. Best of Luck


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (xThe_Prof)*

stop quoting me.


_Modified by Knappsterx at 5:46 PM 12-8-2003_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

Are you on Planet STUPID? What factory in Pa, are you in a time warp? After having 6 VW's from the saem dealer over the years, you do have a dealer problem. My dealer has been great. My latest VW is 98Jetta VR6, 147,000 still origianl clutch...runs great works fine...VW is the only car i would buy. Still looking for that Pa factory....Looks like the words SONY are painted over the VW logo though...what a tard


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Are you on Planet STUPID? What factory in Pa, are you in a time warp? ...what a tard

maybe i am in a time warp...i remember a factory in PA, but then again i stopped caring about VW after the 92 GTI/GLI 16V.
however, i do not like being insulted like that. people like you belong on honda-tech.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

You insulted yourself, by being uninformed. Even my local dealer told me long ago, the stuff coming out of Pa where some of the worst stuff, RABBIT. The Mexico factory provides us with the Jetta and Beetle...Golf are from brazil, Passats from Germany. Parts come from everywhere, German engien in a Mexican assembly, My daughter's GOLF was some of the last German Golfs here, still had a bad regulator for window, and bad MAF, which are now BOTH under extened 7 year warrantys, and will pay her back for the money she spent on the MAF last year. VW DOES stand behind the cars. no complaints here, everyone expects a mechanical device to be perfect. $25,000 mass produced stuff. 2 space shuttles blew up, they cost BILLION$ and have thousands of people making sure everything is PERFECT. No such thing, even TOYotas and BENZ and BMW's have service recalls and stuff fails, basically so what? Buy a Honda, and a MiniVan...groovey. and be one of em'.


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_You insulted yourself, by being uninformed. Even my local dealer told me long ago, the stuff coming out of Pa where some of the worst stuff

Maybe i am uninformed, do i really insult myself that way? Should i be listening to a 49 year old who posts on forums at 4:25 am?
I agree that american made VWs aren't the best. I prefer to see the W in the vin number rather than a 1 (or a 3 for that matter).
Now lets all just stop this petty bickering, its making us all look childish.


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

I live in Pennsylvania and there hasn't been a VW factory here in many years, so buying a new VW from the PA factory would be kind of difficult. Perhaps you should check out VW's newest models because my 2001 New Beetle is the greatest. I have no problems! They are not crap. Maybe you were thinking about a Japanese car.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knappsterx* »_After reading everything (hey, i was bored) i have come to these conclusions:
Your dealer sucks. I could have told you the problem wasn't the cluch but rather the hydrolic assistance to the clutch. The problem is the people. 
Your wagon was a lemon. 
I don't understand a 1.8T in a wagon, they should all have VR6s for the extra torque. Turbo never equals absolute reliability.
Any VW from 1993 and newer (excluding the Corrodo) is a piece of crap. Aside from the donut spare, the a2 is the best (arguable point, but its my opinion)
Always buy a VW after it's warranty has expired so you don't have to deal with dumbass dealers. The problem is that people are generally stupid.
If anybody wants a new VW, the best way is to arrange pickup from the factory in PA, bypass the dealerships completely. 
Just my $0.02, hope i didn't offend anybody.
 OHHHH





















...!! I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO GET STARTED!!!!







!!

_Modified by vwdude53 at 2:40 PM 12-8-2003_


_Modified by vwdude53 at 2:42 PM 12-8-2003_


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (vwdude53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude53* »_ OHHHH





















...!! I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO GET STARTED!!!!







!!

thank you for not starting. geeze, it was just my opinion. you people take this stuff WAY to seriously...


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (CM1)*

With your latest update, now I'm convinced you're dealing with an incompetent dealer. That problem should have been fixed the first time.
Get in touch with your regional VW rep personally. Show him this thread and all the responses it's getting, and tell him you want the car either replaced, or you want him to personally take care of making sure it's fixed right this time. 
Something's going wrong somewhere. We have three 4th generation VWs within my extended family and all of them have been good cars and never left anyone stranded.
You're on your third clutch repair. You must be getting very close to lemon law buyback statute. At any rate, good luck. Sounds like you deserve a fresh start.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knappsterx* »_
thank you for not starting. geeze, it was just my opinion. you people take this stuff WAY to seriously...








 well, i guess i over reacted. it is your opinion, but the fact that u think that every car mk3 and up sucks and is a piece of crap is what upset me. AND, that u think buying a used vw is better than buying a brand new vw (which is mostly true.) but not all vw dealers r going to give sucky service. but i just don't understand why u think just mk2 and down vws r better (some r, and some aren't, but u r saying ALL of them r better.) now come on, u have to admit, some of the new vws r pretty cool.


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (vwdude53)*

i know that the new ones are nice. i just don't like the drive by wire and all of that stuff. give me a cable from the gas pedal to the throttle and give me just a cable to the clutch and i'm happy. i suppose i shouldn't have said all the newer ones are crap.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

there ya go!


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

I worked at Bob Lewis VW in San Jose, CA. They also sold and serviced Hyundai and Suzuki automobiles. I worked in the service department and I can tell you that most of the techs hated to work on Hyundais. Most of felt that they were still inferior to the Volkswaen product. Bob Lewis is the largest VW dealership in the country. Eight out of every ten cars we sold was VW. So I think there are a few people out there who would say that Hyundai sucks. But that's just an opinion.


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (vwheimlich2001)*

i think everyone here agrees that Hyundai's suck. Its Honda thats questionable. Good cars but a lot of people hate them. i think Subaru commands some respect here though...


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

Hyundai has a better warranty. hyundai is the world's bigest SHIP builder...they don't suck. read the history of Hyundai, incredible, one guy built an empire. Of coure due to the U.S. as usual, during the Korean war...but the guy was inovative and dot things done. the Kia is what suck, a div of Hyundai....eeesssshhhh.still a better warranty though.


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

I hate to assume anything. I would hope that most loyal VW owners would cringe at the thought of driving an Asian car, but if they don't that's their business. I personally wouldn't own a rice burner if hell froze over. Once again, my opinion.
I'll use my experiences in California again as an example. Many Asian people live in the Bay area. And one of the things that I noticed is that the Asians were very loyal to their own brands, regardless if they were actually better or not. They take pride in their heritage and I respect them for that. If only there was that kind of loyalty amongst German- Americans. Volkswagen would sell more cars over here.
Besides the fact that VW makes great cars, I buy German because I am proud of my heritage. I like to think that my integrity can't be sold in the name of getting a cheap car... or anything else. Some people would sell their own mother for a fast buck. That's the impression I get from people that own Hyundais. Their attitude seems to be, "I don't care if the people that built my car got paid 20 cents/hr. as long as I can get it cheap.".
On the other hand, Germany is more like the USA. They have a high standard of living also. In fact, labor unions are even stronger in Europe than in this country. I take that into consideration.


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (FLMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMan* »_It sounds to me like what you are saying is,"The Dealer put in a new clutch for nothing, all they had to do to begin with is bleed the system." That would sound right if the clutch is to the floor and not releasing.
Well I like my VDub. Good luck with your next new car.

Not true... If the clutch catastropically failed (which it does not appear that it has, then it is possible for you to loose resistance because the clutch material goes away... I have had this happen myself, but it was a catastrophic failure...
David


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

*Clutch wear?*

If the pedal dropped again, then it would seem that it is something else...
I know that in our experience here, if we replace the 1.8T clutch, even high-mileage ones, they have been toasted, every one that we have seen... Unfortunately, I do think that the 1.8T clutch seems to be weak, as it is a dual mass type set-up, and it does not seem to be very rugged... 
NOW, I would love to hear a certified VW mechanic from another dealer say this thing is not worn, I would love even more to see it... Can you post some pics? How is it going at the other dealership? Let us know....
Good luck to you...

David


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Clutch wear? (fahrvegnugen)*

The second dealer replaced the slave cylinder. I've been driving it with no problems since Monday. My wife refuses to drive the car.
I had to return the parts to the first dealer, but I did have the foresight to take some pictures first. I'll post them later.


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Clutch wear? (CM1)*

What a bunch of Bullsh**. I cannot even believe that they tried to make you pay for a clutch or any of it. I'm glad to see you found a new dealer and hopefully they'll treat you like a real customer (problem #1).
I do not understand how businesses can treat customers who buy products costing what automobiles do, like crap. Do they think it's good business to rake folks over the coals? Give me a break.
I've found an awesome dealer here in the Seattle area that treats me well and I refer lots of friends to them who have had the same great experience. They understand cars *and* people.
Case in point - 02 gti had coil pack problem. Called AAA and towed it up there and had me out the door in just over an hour.
Also, IT'S NOT CM1'S FREAKIN CLUTCH, IT'S HIS FREAKIN DEALER THAT'S THE PROBLEM - that seems pretty apparent by now. I'm happy to see you called em' on it. It's rather amazing how many people get ripped off every day by auto shops due to the lack of persistance (or ignorance sometimes).
Good luck and don't let the bullocks get you down!


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Clutch wear? (CM1)*

I have to tell you again how much this whole scenario of yours is the fault of a complacent dealership, not the car.
I just took my New Beetle into the local VW dealership in my area (Vision VW) today for it's 50k scheduled maintenance. The service, as usual, was great. Iwaited for the tech to finish the job and it only took a little over an hour. Plus, they replaced the brake switch that had been recalled even though there was absolutely nothing wrong with mine. And that's not my only experience with a good dealership.
When I lived in San Jose, CA , I used to own a 1989 Vanagon that I had serviced at Bob Lewis VW. I bought the car used and even though the vehicle was 11 years old, the techs replaced a part that had been recalled years ago. Inever noticed a problem but once again the Volkswagen service that I received was well above average. I've been fortunate to have been dealing with two great businesses. I hope that you have found the right one for you. Don't give up on VW. They really do make the best cars for the money.
And tell your wife to start driving that Jetta again. She doesn't know what she's missing!








*Fahrvergnugen: Not just a sales pitch... it's a way of life!*


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (Knappsterx)*

hyundai: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif honda: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (vwdude53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude53* »_hyundai: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif honda: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

UGHHH! You're making my heart ache with this stuff!
Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, BMW, Mercedes: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Honda, Toyota, Nissan, Hyundai, etc.: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (vwdude53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude53* »_hyundai: http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif honda: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

With a screen name like that... bite your tongue. 
Herbie=icon
Honda=lawnmower


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Its funny were making fun of other car companies on a post thats about how crap got started with out car company! Don't boo Toyota either I like them, but down with honda's there the devil! And hyundai's there the devil, but they build big things so there cool too.


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (92jettaturbodiesel)*

i think its about time this thread go locked.


----------



## CM1 (Jul 15, 2001)

I don't.


----------



## Knappsterx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (CM1)*

it started out ok, but now its just people saying car makers all suck. its gotta end somewhere...


----------



## oaktree (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

95 Jetta GLX
My local dealer used to find my parts on micro-fiche in a slide viewer....Now that everythings computerized he can't find a frigging thing that fits!! The same thing is true of the service department....I was charged ~$150 for a frigging PCV valve because it may have created a vacuum leak. This plus another $90 in labor before they call me to approve another $90 to start over with looking for the idle problem... they can't figure out whats wrong. NO WAY!!!! I FIXED IT MYSELF
Still looking for a good dealer .. till then be thankful that VW are easy to work on if you have a few basic skills.
I think you just have a bad dealership..like the NEW, LARGER, MORE IMPROVED, AUDI/VW I am stuck with.

If you're interested, I'll give you $500 for that piece of **** Jetta.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Not much I can say.. (vwheimlich2001)*

i have no idea what got into me. i take it back i don't like honda one bit (geeze i'm dumb.)


----------



## Mamou (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Our first and last VW (CM1)*

Very interesting. I just bought a Beetle 5 speed Diesel 5 days ago and they claim the clutch is gone? What I don't understand is the car has 600 miles and my wife and I drove it for about 450 to 500 of those miles. My wife and I have many years of experience driving standards. My daughter is fairly new at it but I rode with her and she was doing very well. She parked it the night before and when she went to get in the next morning the car would barely move when the clutch is released? The car will move and get up to about 10 miles per hour. If you speed up the clutch slips. Seems strange that the car was fine the night before and barely moves the next day? I have some suspicion that something else is wrong? Maybe with the ARS or whatever it is called? The system that sends less power to the wheels to prevent spinning on snow or whatever it is? 
Any ideas? VW said they would cover it this time but that it is not normally covered? I have not had time to read the fine print on covered items.
Thanks ahead of time for any info!


----------

